# Adult Fursuits



## Kartan_Infinity (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello.

i am in the market for an adult fursuit. I know of only one fursuit maker that did these, but I haven't seen any updates t his site in a very long time.

anyone know how I could reach this person, or someone else? Please pm me.


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2013)

à² _à²  Who's "this person"?

à² _à²


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2013)

As creepy as I find murrsuits, you gotta give more info if you want results.


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> As creepy as I find murrsuits, you gotta give more info if you want results.


Like a budget, species. Who "this person" is.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 19, 2013)

Fursuits aren't made for fucking.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Fursuits aren't made for fucking.



I hate to say it, but you are wrong. There are fursuits specifically made for fucking.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 19, 2013)

Seriously people? I get some of you don't like murrsuits. I don't like them either. Don't use this as an excuse to be a dick. So unless you have something useful to contribute don't post. It's not that hard.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 19, 2013)

So you want to get a murr-suit made? 

Well, since most suit makers cater to what the client wants - I'm sure you can find someone at the specified links to help you out: Links to Fursuit Makers, Supplies, Tutorials, etc.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> Seriously people? I get some of you don't like murrsuits. I don't like them either. Don't use this as an excuse to be a dick. So unless you have something useful to contribute don't post. It's not that hard.


We already said we need more information if we are to find "this person"

If we want to start nitpicking, your post isn't that much of a proper contribution to this thread either so yeah, hypocrisy


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2013)

To be honest the murr-suit thing bothers me a LOT less than the "this person" thing.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 19, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> We already said we need more information if we are to find "this person"
> 
> If we want to start nitpicking, your post isn't that much of a proper contribution to this thread either so yeah, hypocrisy



It's a call to stay on topic because I know if not said I'll go to bed and awake to this place being trashed. OP, the thing about making these suits is a lot of makers tend to keep it kind of on the down low. I know Noblewolf used to make them, dunno if he still does. But this isn't something that a lot of people care for here so you are not as likely to get that many good answers to point you to what you are looking for.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 19, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> Seriously people? I get some of you don't like murrsuits. I don't like them either. Don't use this as an excuse to be a dick. So unless you have something useful to contribute don't post. It's not that hard.



Yeah, as creepy as I think it is*, as long as it stays private I got no problem with it 

*I mainly find it creepy because of the suit's eyes O_O I would not want to fuck something/be fucked by something with a cold dead happy stare XD


----------



## Kartan_Infinity (Nov 19, 2013)

His name is Noblewolf, and he hasn't been available for a long time for commissions.


----------



## Willow (Nov 19, 2013)

Honestly you're better off Googling this or making it yourself. As mentioned, a lot of makers don't publicly advertise their murrsuits and for good reason.

 However, I believe Firestormsix does them too. I only know this because Lav and Der are made by them and they're murrsuits


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 19, 2013)

Ummm...yeah....google adult fursuit makers. And I am going to close this.


----------

